# Modem wählt nicht (Win98se)



## cater (22. Oktober 2003)

hiho,

ich muss an nem win98se pc und einem integriertem modem ("AMR Voice Modem") nen i-net zugang einrichten.
leider wählt aber das modem mit freenet (und auch MSN) call by call nicht, es tütet nur einen durchgängigen ton.
als fehlermeldung kommt nur "das modem funktioniert nicht"

tja, jetzt wär ich sehr sehr froh, wenn mir wer helfen könnte *s*

carlo


----------

